# Impact VPS - Complete Website Redesign



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello All,

We have been wanting to this for quite some time now ,(since we launched honestly), but we have just released our new custom website design and logo. 

What do you guys think?

http://www.impactvps.com


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 21, 2015)

Also would appreciate if you find any bugs to let us know. Thanks!


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 21, 2015)

> Home |VPS | Hosting |Datacenter |Knowledgebase |Contact


I don't see any links to your TOS or to a privacy policy on the main site (or in the knowledgebase) which would make me hit the back button and go look at your competitors. The only link to your TOS is the "agree to TOS" checkbox on the last page of your checkout process.

tip: add links to the policies on the main site because many of us do look for them and read them before making a hosting purchase

slightly off topic: +1 to you for being one of the <5% of providers who actually list FraudRecord in your privacy policy

The only other design criticism: your main site and WHMCS are usinge a graphic 'ImpactVPS' logo but the knowledgebase is using a text logo


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 21, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> I don't see any links to your TOS or to a privacy policy on the main site (or in the knowledgebase) which would make me hit the back button and go look at your competitors. The only link to your TOS is the "agree to TOS" checkbox on the last page of your checkout process.


Looks like I accidently forgot to put the link. Old site had it. If you refresh and clear cache now it should show up. 



DomainBop said:


> The only other design criticism: your main site and WHMCS are usinge a graphic 'ImpactVPS' logo but the knowledgebase is using a text logo


This should also be fixed if you clear your cache

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## perennate (Jul 21, 2015)

Huh, this is the second time I saw "Chinese website" prohibited in an acceptable usage policy. Why are Chinese characters unacceptable?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 21, 2015)

perennate said:


> Huh, this is the second time I saw "Chinese website" prohibited in an acceptable usage policy. Why are Chinese characters unacceptable?


"


Chinese private game servers or websites"
I assume you are talking about this line? 

It was meant to refer to the websites of the game servers, not all chinese websites. Now that you bring it up I will probably reword it.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice design. Custom or is it themeforest?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 21, 2015)

Tyler said:


> Nice design. Custom or is it themeforest?


fully custom


----------



## Jive (Jul 22, 2015)

Very sexy. Have to say I saw this earlier today and while I haven't looked as closely as the others who've posted here, the first impression of the makeover is definitely a great one!


Edit: My only gripe thus far is that images aren't very crisp on mobile (Nexus 5)


----------



## drmike (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice looking design.

"Seattle VPS servers"

This like saying Seattle Virtual Private Servers servers, which would not make sense.

Other than that Terms of Service (TOS) on the footer leaves me feeling like suddenly was transported to Craigslist.  Could use a dressing.   AUP and Privacy should be broken out to own docs... or in lieu of such, the top of the ToS should have navigation and lead in copy to indicate where those docs are found.

Looking forward to 2nd and 3rd location.  The pooled resources are good concept, but not so much in single DC.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 22, 2015)

drmike said:


> Nice looking design.
> 
> Looking forward to 2nd and 3rd location.  The pooled resources are good concept, but not so much in single DC.


agreed. We have plans to expand, ran into a few module technical issues we are working through first.


----------



## KeithVP (Jul 23, 2015)

Looks pretty neat! I'm not a fan of buttons with 1px borders though so..


----------



## Scopehosts (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice clean website design. Very highlighted information provided on the website related to the services


----------

